

New iPads come with special, multi-carrier “Apple SIM” - tosh
http://arstechnica.com/apple/2014/10/new-ipads-come-with-special-multi-carrier-apple-sim/?comments=1

======
tosh
Anyone has an idea how this works? Did Apple become an MVNO?

